# REMIND ME TO BE PATIENT



## donkeymom (Aug 11, 2008)

My girls show no signs of foaling. They were exposed to a jack at this time last year. An ultrasound proved unconclusive but 1 has not come into heat since, the other did for a little while (few months afterwards) and has since stopped. Sometimes I think they feel a little different in the teat area but now i wonder if I'm just being obsessive. I bought these girls 2 years ago and they were supposed to be breed and were not. Now I have waited a whole year again and still don't know! People are beginning to think i'm crazy. Please keep your fingers crossed for me I have waited so long! It's beginning to depress me. I'll check them agian tonight and hopefully there will be a change.

Jenn


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

Well for me the first sign is the udder development, and sometimes they will do that a month or more before they foal...so yep PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE!!!!!!! Hang in there, and hopefully you will have some foals soon!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Aug 31, 2008)

Any updates on your girls? Knowing my girl IS pregnant and waiting is bad enough....I can't imagine waiting...and not being sure.... I ope there's a sign by now...

Angie


----------

